# Boppity bunny song



## fluffybuns (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi hoomins! Melvin here. Since I don't have the bruthers or sizters or frinds like me, ma mommy gives me mooving pikturez of others to enjoys.
This ones is ezspeshially good:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0u4ut64lOo[/ame]


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 28, 2015)

Trix here-

My favourite song!!!!! But there was ONE HUGE MISTAKE- I wasn't on the video  hmmmmph!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 28, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy just explained to me that I would not be living in his house if I were in the video.

Dumpy says he eill make me a star on u tube.

Love,

Trix


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow, how kewl of your dumpy!
I asks ma mamma and she told me I'd have to get off my lazy butt if I wuz gunna b a star. So I rolled over za other way and went back to sleepyztime.
I get kamra shy anyway.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dumpy is okay for an old guy. I used to call him Daddy Doo Doo, but Lumpy came up with Dumpy, so that's what I call Old Man Daddy these days. Lumpy has been gone for nearly six years... 

Gotts to watch sleeping- Dumpy gets scared then wakes me out of a great slumber if I am really relaxed. He says its on account of making sure I am still around. Duh! I'm right here!!!! Just 'cos I'm nearly twelve Dumpy gets all wimpy and scaredy. Humans are so weerd somes times.

Love,

Trix


----------

